# York ride in June? **13th June ride to Pocklington**



## Arch (26 May 2009)

Just thinking it might be worth gathering people who fancy a York based ride in June? See who can do what dates? Avoiding the weekend of the York Rally (20th/21st) is probably best (well, for me anyway, I'll be at the Rally both days). Otherwise, I'm free. The Saturday before the rally, now I think of it, would be the 17th, a momentous day on which I complete my 4th decade... (on the other hand, my Mum may want to visit or something...)

I know Uncle Phil and I did a 60ish miler (all flat) last weekend, which is an option, but I think there are also other options to look at. If we do make it the 17th, I want ample cake stops! (which the 60 miler is lacking in).. (and maybe less miles....)

Anyway, bung your name down with the dates you can do....

(I guess this sort of looks like I'm organising it - I'm happy to, but welcome route input from the regular locals....)


----------



## HelenD123 (26 May 2009)

I'm a bit busy that weekend cycling to Amsterdam...


----------



## velocidad (26 May 2009)

i'm not saying you don't know when ya birthday is arch, but my calender shows the saturday before the rally to be the 13th not the 17th ;-)

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Arch (26 May 2009)

velocidad said:


> i'm not saying you don't know when ya birthday is arch, but my calender shows the saturday before the rally to be the 13th not the 17th ;-)
> 
> cheers, velocidad.




D'oh! I can't even add up and subtract anymore!

Well, 13th is near enough, what's 4 days here or there in 40 years..

Crumbs. 40 years....

Helen - other dates are available, if you prefer, I only mentioned that one specifically because of my birthday (and then I got it wrong!)


----------



## velocidad (26 May 2009)

Arch said:


> D'oh! I can't even add up and subtract anymore!
> 
> Well, 13th is near enough, what's 4 days here or there in 40 years..
> 
> Crumbs. 40 years....



it's the 40 years thing, plays havoc with ya body and ya brain  i know i've gone down hill since i 'turned' in january this year, though i have to confess, my body and brain were not that great before that....lol 

back on topic.....i would be interested in joining you for a ride. any weekend in june is fine i think. i may even be recumbent if things pan out.

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Soltydog (26 May 2009)

My only free weekend in June is the 13/14th so I'd be up for it then.
Should have my project bike ready for that too


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 May 2009)

Just got back from a 3 day 190 mile tour round North Yorkshire, so I have the legs, just tell me a date. (getting extra training in this weekend at the Manchester Velodrome)


----------



## Danny (26 May 2009)

Could make the 14 June but not 13 June.


----------



## zacklaws (26 May 2009)

My ownly guaranteed Saturday off in June is the 13th.


----------



## theloafer (27 May 2009)

would like to join you arch as a great day was had on the last run ...but it seems i have got myself booked on the 
http://www.northernrockcyclone.co.uk/CycloneChallenge am down to do the 100 mile route.... fnaar,s fault... that and to much vodka ... you are welcome to join me if you like...still week before the sun 7th have the darlo 50 miler should get me legs in trim...


----------



## Arch (27 May 2009)

zacklaws said:


> My ownly guaranteed Saturday off in June is the 13th.



How about the Sunday though? Either is good for me. Or if any other weekend suits better for the majority.

I've had a potential route suggested too, involving some up  and down , and a pub lunch, just under 50 miles.

Of course, routes can always be repeated for those who can't make it.


----------



## hulver (27 May 2009)

Yes from me. Any time really, as I'm free most weekends in June.

I'm planning to be at the rally as well, so I'll pop into the VV tent/stand to say hello (and re-subscribe).


----------



## Amanda P (27 May 2009)

13th is a possibility for me, but most of June is a bit hazy at the moment. You'll see me if you see me. I'll be there unless I'm... somewhere else.

I think.


----------



## zacklaws (27 May 2009)

Sunday the 14th is the start of my flexi week, fortunatly I only have 3 shifts to work (I hope), but with the cycle weekend in York the following one, I hope I have that Saturday off to go to it. End of the day I may have both the days off and just work 3 midweek days. May know better what I am doing when the rostas are posted which may be out this Friday when I get back to work.


----------



## Arch (27 May 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Sunday the 14th is the start of my flexi week, fortunatly I only have 3 shifts to work (I hope), but with the cycle weekend in York the following one, I hope I have that Saturday off to go to it. End of the day I may have both the days off and just work 3 midweek days. May know better what I am doing when the rostas are posted which may be out this Friday when I get back to work.



Well, we can probably wait a bit to firm things up... And we can always repeat the ride if it goes well. As it was Danny suggested the route, I kind of think it would be good to have him along (so I can pass the buck on any complaints)


----------



## Amanda P (27 May 2009)

Which route is it you have in mind? Or is it a mystery tour?

(That might be a good idea one time, actually).


----------



## marinyork (27 May 2009)

Yes, are you heading North or South out of York (or East or even West B) )?


----------



## willhub (27 May 2009)

I might be back in York by then, possible.

17th is my bday B)


----------



## Arch (27 May 2009)

willhub said:


> I might be back in York by then, possible.
> 
> 17th is my bday



snap!

Danny has suggested a route to Thixendale, which he says involves one dreadful climb, but then 3 miles freewheeling on the other side. There's a nice pub at Thixendale. There used to be a cafe too, not sure if that's still there.... 

A mystery tour, yes, although I suppose _someone_ would have to know where they were going...

I don't reckon I'll have a chance to recce the route though - partly why it would be good to have Danny along (and for his company, of course!)

Actually, I'm not even sure I've got the right OS map....B)


----------



## willhub (27 May 2009)

If I can come, I'll post closer to the date when I am 100% sure, if possible draw a route up on bikehike, and I can wack it into my GPS. 

I cant say for sure as I might have to stay until july depends what the college decides.


----------



## Shaun (27 May 2009)

It's a tentative maybe from me ... have to consult SWMBO as she's already given the Green Light for the first CC Meet-up (possibly with an overnight stay so I can do both days!!!! )

I'll keep an eye on this thread and let you know nearer the day.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Amanda P (27 May 2009)

Arch said:


> A mystery tour, yes, although I suppose _someone_ would have to know where they were going...



Hmmm. A GPS could be programmed to give you directions, junction by junction, and to point out where the tea stops were. This could be done by someone not actually coming on the ride....

*Goes away cogitating*


----------



## zacklaws (27 May 2009)

I go to Thixendale at least twice a month, and yes there is about fourserious hills to climb out of the place, two I have now finally conquered after many months trying and two I have never ever attempted yet. But there is two other roads out of the village which are easy. But in the whole area there are other serious hills too but as the approach would be from York it would be uncharted territory for me so I do not know what else lurks in that area.

As for the pub and the cafe they are still there and I believe open but I never stop, soon as I start descending down into Thixendale its time to start thinking of climbing out the place.

As for OS maps prior to getting my GPS I used the following site for all my OS maps and just printed out what I wanted to whatever scale or detail I needed and throw them away when finished:-

http://www.maptasm.com/

Going into Thixendale from any of the 4 roads which come from the Southern side are steep decending into the village, and to get out the two roads that head West and East from the Northern side are easy enough but very scenic.

A quick look on mapsource with the Topo map shows that all roads approaching the wolds from the West have a serious climb up into the wolds unless I have missed one. Heading up towards Malton though and then heading South into the wolds seems less hilly.


----------



## Soltydog (27 May 2009)

Arch said:


> Danny has suggested a route to Thixendale, which he says involves one dreadful climb,



Oh dear. The 'project' bike won't be geared for hills, so I may struggle (more than normal)


----------



## zacklaws (28 May 2009)

My lowest gear is 39 x 26 and I find it hard at times in that area. As for thinking it maybe easier to ride into the wolds from the North side, I discovered later that it is about as difficult as from the West side. I think the error was caused because contour lines on my screen running left to right did not show up as much as those running from the top to the bottom on my screen with mapsource untill I zoomed right in. Maybe have had something to do with my graphics card or pixellation


----------



## willhub (28 May 2009)

I feel I have it too easy with my compact.

I'm sure a double would prompt improvement on the hills but still not good.


----------



## zacklaws (28 May 2009)

Yes well I am contemplating a compact or a triple but not sure which for riding in the wolds for my next bike, 53/39 with a 12-26 cassette is not that good, but it does make you improve over time.


----------



## willhub (28 May 2009)

I'm sure a 53/39 is ok for the wolds, unless you want to thrash it up the hills.


----------



## zacklaws (28 May 2009)

Oh it is fine for everything apart from hills that are 12% plus, when I bought it I only had speed on the brain and I never considered the hills that I might have to climb which I had no problem with on my old road bike.

Perhaps if I lost more weight things may be better, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Amanda P (28 May 2009)

53/39 with 9-26 has never failed to get me up anything.

(This is on a bike with 17" wheels, mind...)


----------



## zacklaws (29 May 2009)

Joy o Joy, God must really be a Yorkshireman, I have the 13th and 14th, and also the 20th and 21st of June off work. Bring on them hills and the York show.


----------



## craigwend (2 Jun 2009)

There's a 62 mile(100k) route in this months cycling plus that starts out from: york to buttercrambe, malton, castle howard,easingwold,sutton park.

Apprently an 'expert' route, p164-165.

Can't find it on their website but plenty of others

http://www.bikeradar.com/routes/?sr...&region=null&is=&isnot=&run=listpaths&x=0&y=0


----------



## Arch (3 Jun 2009)

craigwend said:


> There's a 62 mile(100k) route in this months cycling plus that starts out from: york to buttercrambe, malton, castle howard,easingwold,sutton park.
> 
> Apprently an 'expert' route, p164-165.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a combo of the last two rides Phil led....

I suppose we need to decide a day, don't we? Am I right in thinking we have an either/or situation for the 13th/14th? (IE, some can do one, some the other....)


----------



## willhub (3 Jun 2009)

Are any of you guys in Clifton CC?


----------



## Danny (3 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> That sounds like a combo of the last two rides Phil led....
> 
> I suppose we need to decide a day, don't we? Am I right in thinking we have an either/or situation for the 13th/14th? (IE, some can do one, some the other....)


I definitely cannot do 13 June - but suggest you go for the day most people can manage.


----------



## zacklaws (3 Jun 2009)

I'm free for either the 13th or 14th.


----------



## velocidad (4 Jun 2009)

either day for me too.

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## Landslide (4 Jun 2009)

I could make the 13th (not the 14th though), but just put me down as an interested party rather than a casting vote.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Jun 2009)

Afraid I can't make either day.


----------



## Arch (5 Jun 2009)

hmm, a quick count suggests we are still in deadlock, with the same number unable to do one or the other on that weekend.

I will now make a random draw. <writes numbers on bits of paper, folds, drops on floor, picks one up>

The 13th it is.

I'm afraid that rules Danny out. Next time I hope. And maybe we'll save the Thixendale trip for when you can make it. 

Ok, so who's up for Saturday the 13th? I'm thinking Pocklington as a lunch destination - there are several cafes there. Out via Stamford Bridge, then after Pocklington, crossing over the Hull road to come back via Elvington-ish, in a big loop. If the weather isn't awful I may get out for a recce this weekend, if not, I know the roads fairly well. I did this route a few weeks back and it worked out at 44 miles, all pretty flat, but we can always add detours if we feel fresh enough....


----------



## Landslide (5 Jun 2009)

What time/where are you planning on starting off from?


----------



## zacklaws (5 Jun 2009)

The 13ths fine for me


----------



## Soltydog (5 Jun 2009)

I'm up for the 13th. Need to let me know if there are any serious hills though, so i can adjust my gears 
The project bike will be making an appearance, so make sure you all turn up, it will be worth it


----------



## zacklaws (5 Jun 2009)

If the route is only from York to Pocklington and then looping back round and passing through Elvington then all that area is to the West of the wolds so it should be fairly flat.

Went out today for a quick 40 miles into the Wolds and it nearly killed me. First time out for almost a fortnight due to my Mother passing away and family commitments. Nunburnholme hill which I have only just managed to get up in one go, had me on the point of cracking and was virtually hooping my stomach up when I got to the top. Suprising how unfit you can become in such a short space of time.

May give the same route another go tommorow.


----------



## Shaun (6 Jun 2009)

Erm, sorry guys, I've just realised that 13th/14th is when the missus goes away with The Girls for a pampering weekend so won't be able to make it.


----------



## Arch (6 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> What time/where are you planning on starting off from?



Usual starting place is the west end of the Minster. Time... 9.30-10ish? If it's not awful tomorrow, I'll do the route and work out timings. I realised last night, we could perhaps have 11sises at the Balloon Tree farmshop, then lunch in Pocklington. No cafe I know of on the way back, but maybe two stops will be enough... I may be organised enough to have cake.

Pretty flat all the way, even on my terms. Maybe one short sharp hill, but again, that's on my terms, so probably not for you lot........ 

Anyone arriving by train and likely to be much earlier, is welcome as ever to take pot luck with tea chez Arch....


----------



## Landslide (6 Jun 2009)

If you can guarantee the flatness, and as long as any "detours" aren't too long, then my girlfriend looks to be persuadable to join us. First ride over that sort of distance, but on previous showings as long as we can calm her inner sprinter we should be OK!


----------



## zacklaws (6 Jun 2009)

Where do people normally park in York for the rides?


----------



## Arch (6 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> If you can guarantee the flatness, and as long as any "detours" aren't too long, then my girlfriend looks to be persuadable to join us. First ride over that sort of distance, but on previous showings as long as we can calm her inner sprinter we should be OK!



Well, the flatness is pretty total - I can think of one short sharp nasty hill, and maybe a couple of more rolling lumps, and that's about it. And if she's flagging by the end, it could be cut down a bit, depending on which route we take back from Elvington.

Certainly nothing like the Peak District.


BTW, if anyone is the kind to be interested in water lillies and feeding ginormous carp, interested enough to pay a few quid to get in, Burnby Hall at Pocklington has a wonderful lake. Best flower display is in August/September, so there's an idea... And yes, there's a cafe.


----------



## Arch (6 Jun 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Where do people normally park in York for the rides?



I think one of the Park and Rides is the best bet, and then ride in. Parking is free. Which direction are you coming from?

There is a more central car park that people used, that was free, but only on a Sunday I think....


----------



## zacklaws (6 Jun 2009)

Coming in from Beverley, so its the park and ride just on left on A1079 after roundabout.


----------



## Amanda P (6 Jun 2009)

Think of Mrs Uncle Phil and me some time on 13th. We'll be driving up from Dover (Mrs Uncle Phil has been working in France for a while. I'm going over to join her for a few days this Monday, then we're driving the van back together.

Otherwise, we would have been there.

Still, hope to see some of you at the York show.


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2009)

Sorry another i will miss.Cos wed - thur- fri.I am doing my tiny tour.
Leeds - Brid-B&B. Brid-Atwick-Scarbrough-Wolds-Brid. B&B.Then back to Leeds on the friday from Brid.


----------



## craigwend (7 Jun 2009)

Sorry another miss from me as well; still recovering from my (shoulder) op & have only got as far as seven miles (yesterday), hope to be ready for late June / early July though.


----------



## Amanda P (7 Jun 2009)

Your leader will be well informed. My spies tell me she's been out researching the route, with special attention paid to anywhere there's Tea. And Cakes.

All in the interests of the riders, of course.


----------



## Arch (8 Jun 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Your leader will be well informed. My spies tell me she's been out researching the route, with special attention paid to anywhere there's Tea. And Cakes.
> 
> All in the interests of the riders, of course.



Funny, your spy looked a lot like you, only dressed all in black and carrying a suspicious looking case. Trombone, or machine gun...?

Right, did the route yesterday and ended up doing 55 miles, but that was the longest of the return options, plus two laps of the block because I got home on 54.5, plus a detour done to save face when I realised I'd missed a turning but had already said a cheery hello to a chap in a field on a tractor, and didn't want to double back past him again...

It is mostly dead flat. Exceptions are a short sharp hill near Warthill, (had ne down to my little ring, but after that it's virtually downhill all the way to elevenses), and some rolling bits in the last few miles before Pocklington - felt worse yesterday because I had a headwind. Nothing to take me out of my middle ring though. Once we are past lunch, it is really very flat - the odd humpback bridge, but that's it.

Took me about an hour to get to elevenses, but I reckon we might take a nicer route which is possibly shorter, but certainly avoids trying to cross the A64. I started to think I was going to need to camp on the central reservatin yesterday (until a nice 4x4 driver slowed and flashed me across). Anyway, how about we aim to be meeting up for 9.30, but it won't matter if we don't get going until 10. It's not a long way between elevenses and lunch - we could afford to kill time in Pocklington - beware, lots of charity shops!

I got lucky yesterday, and found tea and cake in Elvington, as they were having a fete on. And typically, the next time they are doing tea and cake in the village hall there is in 2 weeks time.... I'll see if I can google anything happening along the way back next week, if not, there are villages with pubs if anyone feels in need of a stop (or there may be cake brought along)

I'm hoping this will be a leisurely-ish affair - can't believe I'm saying that of a potential 50+ miler! But (thinking of Mrs Landslide here) we can shorten it if anyone is flagging (that includes me!)

If I can work out how, I'll bung up a link to a marked map...


----------



## Landslide (9 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> ...thinking of Mrs Landslide here...




I would say don't go giving her any ideas, but she''s already having them...


----------



## Arch (9 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> I would say don't go giving her any ideas, but she''s already having them...



Well, I didn't think Ms Landslide sounded right, and I don't know her surname....


----------



## Arch (9 Jun 2009)

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/osbaldwick/247124456687467089

link to the route mapped out. Not properly accurate on the last stretch, due to it not recognisisng cycle paths....

This is the longest return route, shortcuts can be made.... (or extensions, if we feel like it!)

Don't worry about the bit along the main A road, there's an off road path...


----------



## Soltydog (9 Jun 2009)

Any idea on start time yet ?
I'll be on the train
Option 1 - 0840 TPE service from Hull & change at Selby (5min connection time) for arrival in York at 0946
Option 2 - 0902 Northern direct service to York. Arrive in York at 1010 hrs


----------



## Soltydog (9 Jun 2009)

Not had time to change the gearing on the 'project' bike but looking at the route profile I should just about manage  Looks a nice route


----------



## Arch (10 Jun 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Any idea on start time yet ?
> I'll be on the train
> Option 1 - 0840 TPE service from Hull & change at Selby (5min connection time) for arrival in York at 0946
> Option 2 - 0902 Northern direct service to York. Arrive in York at 1010 hrs



I'm guessing you'd prefer the latter? The Selby change sounds like a recipe for stress...

If everyone is ok with a slightly later start, I reckon we can do it. Can I suggest gathering at the Minster for 10, and we'll await Soltydog and then make off before he gets his breath back....

For those who've not met up in York before, we meet at the West End of the Minster, at the junction of Duncombe Place and Petergate. There's a little park with a war memorial and some benches facing the Minster, next to a row of bike stands, were we tend to meet up. I'll probably be there from 9.45ish anyway.


----------



## zacklaws (10 Jun 2009)

Paul

I'm going to drive through and park up at that first park and ride on the A1079 as you enter York and then pedal to the minster. I usually just remove my front wheel, some times both and lay the bike in the back of my car. Planning to park up about 0900 to give me thirty minutes to get to the Minster.

If you want picking up from Mappleton I'll pop through first. At a rough guess it would be about 0730. My only concern is if I recall your bike has a very large frame, but even so with both wheels removed it should fit in.

Nigel


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jun 2009)

Cheers for the offer Nigel, but I'm hoping to do a ton on Saturday with the ride to & from the station, Arch's ride & maybe a bit more 
If the weather is shoot though I'll probably change my mind, so i'll let you know nearer the time if that's ok ?


----------



## Arch (10 Jun 2009)

Do we have a definitive list of folk coming? I can PM my mobile number round in case of holdups etc...


----------



## zacklaws (11 Jun 2009)

I'm definitley coming, unless I have a crisis between then and now which I cannot see happening, but I will post a message if I cannot make it.


----------



## Landslide (11 Jun 2009)

Mr + Mrs Landslide , not sure about Dalestar yet, he's had a dose of manthrax this week...


----------



## Landslide (12 Jun 2009)

Dalestar's on board!


----------



## Dalestar (12 Jun 2009)

yep, i'm fully on board, although I can now blame my lack of athlectic ability on manthrax, bonus!


----------



## Arch (12 Jun 2009)

Dalestar said:


> yep, i'm fully on board, although I can now blame my lack of athlectic ability on manthrax, bonus!



Don't worry, I will be taking marks off for athletic ability. Any clever clogs racing ahead on the first hill can get the teas in at elevenses...

So, I reckon we're a select group - me, soltydog, zacklaws, the Landslide party and Dalestar. If I've missed anyone, just turn up for 10am anyway. We'll expect Soltydog to arrive about 10.15ish - I think you still have my number so let us know of any holdups.

I know of a couple of cafes in Pocklington - one I found last week, tiny, but very reasonably priced, so we might see if we can all fit in there...

If it's anything like today, we might want to buy ice cream in the shop in Elvington (or have a small beverage in the pub?)

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## zacklaws (13 Jun 2009)

Woke up feeling a bit too eager so instead of driving will be cycling through to York. See you at 1000

Setting off now (0800) if I average 15mph should be there smack on 1000


----------



## zacklaws (13 Jun 2009)

Thanks all for a wonderful day.

Got home in just under 1 hour 26 from outskirts of York, total of 110 miles for the day. On downloading from the Garmin it was 11 secs slower than getting to York, terrible.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Jun 2009)

Big thanks to Arch for organising a wonderful ride. I knew it was going to be a great day by the quality of the first tea stop an hour into the ride  (Note to Admin the cakes were to die for )

Nice to meet some new faces, thanks all for the pleasant company all day, shows why CC is such a great place 

Sorry I dashed off quickly for the train, but it's not the best of services from York to Hull & I didn't want to just miss one, as it was I had to wait about 20 mins, so I could have maybe squeezed in another cake stop 

& thanks for the kind comments about the bike


----------



## zacklaws (14 Jun 2009)

And thanks Paul, the "cycling fashion police man" for not noticing I had odd socks on. I noticed them myself when I put them on in the morning (they were almost the same colour which mattered) but it was not till we stopped in Pocklington when I realised how stupid one long sock and one short one looked even with one rolled down.


----------



## Soltydog (14 Jun 2009)

zacklaws said:


> And thanks Paul, the "cycling fashion police man"



LOL I'm no "cycling fashion police man"  I'm sure they should have caught up with me a long time ago  Never noticed at all, but if you had odd shoes on I may have spotted that


----------



## Arch (15 Jun 2009)

I never noticed the socks either, but then my late partner used to wear odd socks on purpose (and appeared on the cover of Velo Vision doing so....)

11 secs slower on the way back? I should hope so, after a day riding, in the heat and everything. And all those terrrible hills....

A few pics - proof of the quality of the cake stop, and the project bike - it really is cool, and smart looking! How long befreo we all have one (it would be fun, to have all different sorts, BMX, MTB, fixie, 'bent etc...

View attachment 3200


View attachment 3201


View attachment 3202


Cheers everyone, it was a great day. I suffered a bit afterwards, must remember to actually apply sun cream next time, not just carry it in my pannier. I hope the Sheffield posse got home ok....


----------



## Amanda P (15 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> View attachment 3202



I like!

Especially the tyres, one blue, one orange. But why didn't you do the handlebar tape the same way, one blue, one orange?

And wherever did you get non-aero brake levers with hoods intact?


----------



## Soltydog (15 Jun 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> I like!
> 
> Especially the tyres, one blue, one orange. But why didn't you do the handlebar tape the same way, one blue, one orange?
> 
> And wherever did you get non-aero brake levers with hoods intact?



I had various thoughts on the bar tape blue, orange or blue & orange  I reckoned on blue being the best colour for staying clean looking  I need to find some wider bars though, so the bar tape will need to be re done on the new bars, so I may change the colour scheme 

The brake levers & hoods were on the bike when I bought it, but think they must have been an upgrade at some point previously. I did see some orange hoods on ebay that I thought may look nice, but were too pricey


----------



## Amanda P (16 Jun 2009)

I've given this some more thought.

The best bar tape option would be to use both colours together, so you get a sort of candy-stripe effect.


----------

